# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Hair Loss - The Future Is Bright, But Still The Future

## tbtadmin

Spencer Kobren takes calls about the future of hair loss and the hair loss industry as well as the importance of not putting your life on hold in hopes that a cure is right around the corner. Subscribe: iTunes (audio) | iTunes (video) | RSS (audio) | RSS (video) Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth is [...]Hair Loss  The Future Is Bright, But Still The Future is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## doke

hi admin spencer i have been a member a long time but cannot post a new thread on this page for some reason anyway whats happened to uk spex radio show with you spencer and im trying to find out when your next show is and time to phone in from uk? and is the uk tel number available?

----------


## Spex

Hi Doke, 

We have had to resort to pre recorded shows due to the ongoing technical issues surrounding the live broadcasts, as you will have seen. Spencer has had all fun and games with the live shows of late unfortunately. We recently did a pre recorded show here and there will be additional segments uploaded soon i believe: 

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=13018


If you are interested in calling in to the UK show feel free to email me and we can do our best to coordinate. 

support@spexhair.com 

Regards
Spex

----------


## doke

Many thanks spex i have seen he is having problems with the phone in since he moved the studio,i would like to phone in some time but am on a treatment of finasteride,scalpmed,and oral biotin,silica and some other vits as in the you tube kevin video and hairsite posts and want to give it at least 3 months.
Im still sceptical with the scalpmed as i tried it a few years ago but so did kevin but he has been able to regrow bald shiny areas of scalp and i have questioned him to ask if he is getting any money or free products from scalpmed and he has said no and in the before and after pictures it looks amazing,have you seen the video spex?

----------


## Spex

Hi, I just watched it. Seems like the guy went from completely bald to full head of hair... Seems like SM is Minoxidil. Kevin is on Finasteride too so difficult to say whats what with that. Let us know how you get on. 

The racing car driver guy " I got all my hair back in 2 months !" ...

----------


## doke

hi spex most all of the scalpmed videos are tied to the company but   have you seen both videos as i did question him on there, and i do beleave him when he says no he has had nothing from them and saying he is fed up getting hassle from people thinking he is.
I have told him to keep up the updated videos as it is a miracle the regrowth he has got and i would be happy with that myself although my age may be against me.
By the way spex is the phone in problems getting sorted or is it the us broadband thats the problem?

----------


## doke

a note to add kevin has said he only uses water to wash scalp everyday and shampoo twice a week?

----------

